# Lilbigtonka



## Lulu500 (Feb 19, 2009)

Hey guys, most of y'all know my boyfriend Brandon (lilbigtonka) on here. He was in an incident at work this morning and his calf muscle was pretty much separated from his leg. He's in surgery to reattach it and he's prolly going to have to go through rehab. They're worried about infection.
Please keep him in your prayers so he can have a speedy recovery and get back on his Brute!


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

get well mayne!
what exactly happened? he said he was to start driving like today or yesterday.


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Bad news, hoping for a speedy recovery! 

What happened?


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

sorry to hear, hope he has a speedy recovery


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

he'll have a 6 month paid vacation from UPS!


----------



## Lulu500 (Feb 19, 2009)

He was spose to. But he was loading trucks today and one was full so he asked guy to help him load some tires through the front. The guy was on the driver side so Bran was goin to the passenger side. The trucks are parked really close together so he had turn sideways to get thru. Well the guy went to throw the tire up and it rolled and hit the ignition causing it to lurch forward and the tire pushed the truck into gear so it rolled. It pinned him between the trucks and lifter him off the ground and pinned his left arm to his chest so he couldn't move. On the UPS trucks the bumpers are just metal and it's curved a little at the edges. His leg caught on the edge and it just ripped his leg open. It didn't get an artey or anything, thank God. 

Now he has to have a plastic surgeon reattach his muscle. They have to do it acertain way so his leg doesn't swell and kill the muscle. 

They said he's lucky he wasn't bigger or he would have been crushed.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

HOLY ****!!


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

Holy ****. Tell him we wish him a speedy recovery. Thank the big man he's coming home.


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

Sorry to hear about that. Hope he has a speedy recovery. Get well soon buddy.


----------



## bump530 (Jan 5, 2009)

makes my leg hurt thinkin bout it. hope he has a fast recovery


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

Every day we take for granted the murphys law effect on our bodies. It can end quickly for anyone. There goes my I'm superman beliefs.


----------



## RDs Neighbor (Jun 24, 2009)

Good luck and I hope for speedy recovery.


----------



## bruiser quad (Nov 6, 2009)

WOW! sorry to hear that, glad he's still with us!

I hate to ask.... pics?


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

^^^ He's a medical student.


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

PM sent


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Hope he recovers quickly.


----------



## Mall Crawler (Jan 13, 2009)

Get well soon! I hope the surgery goes well.


----------



## Offroadin89 (Oct 28, 2009)

wow, thats crazy. i was wonderin why he wasnt textin me back this mornin. Hopefully the surgery goes well and he recovers fast!!


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

get well soon . hope all works out in a good way


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

****. get well soon you got backs to test out...


----------



## TX4PLAY (Jan 18, 2009)

Get well soon!


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

Holy Crap! Get well soon


----------



## snipe523 (Mar 19, 2009)

Hope he has a speedy recovery. I can't imagine having that happen. After working at UPS I can attest to how dangerous of a place it is. It seemed that not a day went by without someone getting hurt somehow.


----------



## knucklehead (Oct 14, 2009)

sorry to hear that! hope you have a fast recovery ! prayers have been said by all !


----------



## 1badbrute (Nov 6, 2009)

.Hope everthing turns out ok and ya get well.

P.S. Jesus rides a brute force so he will def be lookin out for ya


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Sending the best....., Hate to hear this, but Pray all goes well. Please keep us posted


----------



## Lulu500 (Feb 19, 2009)

His surgery went good yesterday. They closed up most of his calf, but left a hole for a wound vac to keep it clean and help reduce swelling so his muscle doesn't die. He slept most of the night. 

They said they would check the hole when they changed the dressing in 48hrs. If it looks like they can just close it up they will, but if it doesn't they said they might have to do a skin graph.
He's prolly going to be in here for a week.
Thanks for all your thoughts and prayers!


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Nice! Tell that f00 not to be hittin the button more than a few times an hour of they'll take it away!


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

Now they just set it and you can only hit it two times. You can hit it all you want but you only get the juice twice an hour.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

SUCK
that's the greatest euphoric feeling ever!


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

Brings back some Nubain days...


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

i hope his nurses look better than mine ever had =/


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Owww. Glad to hear the surgery went well. Thoughts and prayers will continue for a full & speedy recovery!

D


----------



## Lulu500 (Feb 19, 2009)

They got him to stand up and walk 10 feet with a walker today. But he's still got a long road. They said he's got to keep the wound vac on for a month. He'll get to go home with it, he's just gonna have to have a home nurse come 3 times a week. And then he's more than likely going to have to have a skin graph, when they go to close the hole they left open for the wound vac.
Then, of course he'll have to go thru rehab.
It'll prolly be a good 4-6 months before he gets back on the Brute.


----------



## bruiser quad (Nov 6, 2009)

Lulu500 said:


> ...It'll prolly be a good 4-6 months before he gets back on the Brute.


HAHA!!! the Brute is a high powered hoverround.....


----------



## MeanGreen198 (Apr 28, 2009)

Sry to hear that and hope for a speedy recovery bro!


----------



## GWNBrute (Mar 4, 2009)

Get well soon!!


----------



## Twisted10 (Jan 9, 2009)

heal up man.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Hey guys I'm out the hospital as of now for atleast a lil bit hope everything goes as planned. This is the worst thing I have ever had to go through but thanks for all your prayers without them I would be in the hospital longer I'm sure


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Good to hear from ya! Keep us updated. 

No more wrasslin with UPS trucks either!


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

good to hear from you, hope it don't keep you from the brute too long


----------



## Offroadin89 (Oct 28, 2009)

glad to hear from ya brandon. thats awesome your home!! you dont have to deal with all that hospital bs now. text me tom man, were talkin bout goin to bass pro tom so maybe well swing by and say hey if its cool with u. ur in my prayers man. heal up so we can go ridin


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

Good to hear from you brandon. Glad to hear that you are out of the hospital nothing like being home. hope everything goes as planed and you are up and riding again soon.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Thanks guys and gals there is a great chance I will be back in the hospital though cuz I most likely need another surgery but I am keeping my fingers crossed that I don't. I been praying everyday and realize now how easy a life can be taken. If I was just a bit bigger person I wouldn't be here typing they said. But ight I'm gonna go get some more rest getting up to just sit in the wheelchair about kills me and wears me out so thanks again everyone and I will keep yall updated as much as possible


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

Don't know him but he will be in our prayers. Sorry and glad he is still here. I read somewhere this morning that You shouldn't mind getting older its a luxury many of us take for granted. *How true.*


----------



## bigdaddybf (Nov 16, 2009)

I don't know you, but I wish you a speedy recovery. I'm a fireman and that sounds pretty traumatic. Make sure your little honeybun takes care of you and keep us updated.


----------



## BF750FI (Oct 25, 2009)

OUCH!!, I hope he gets well soon without any further problems.


----------



## GWNBrute (Mar 4, 2009)

Good to see your up and moving it's the first step good job man,keep on keepin on!!


----------



## bigdaddybf (Nov 16, 2009)

anybody know how lilbigtonka is doing?


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

Hope everything is going good. 

I can't believe as much as I'm on here I just now saw this thread. Sorry about being so far behind on the news. Get well soon buddy


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Talked to him last night.
he's doin alright. Got some ways to go but he'll make it.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

im here guys doing a little better but still not walking on my own. it will be months before im back to going to a walmart or even in town. all i can do for now is watch tv, and walk around here at the house with my little walker which i put yellow silverbacks on (tennis balls) lol but i will make it......im praying


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

well its good to hear your doing good, hope it dont take long to back on the brute


----------

